# PACIFIC BAY POWER ROD WRAPPER FOR SALE



## mackdaddy06

Pac bay RW-3XL power rod wrapper less than a year old and has only been used to wrap one rod, also have about 20 spools of thread and some other various rod building stuff $300.00 obo. I also have several inshore and bass casting and spinning blanks i need to get rid of. G Loomis,St.Croix and All star blanks still in the original plastic.I will take $40.00 each for the blanks or will make a good deal on everything


----------



## Brad King

> *mackdaddy06 (12/2/2009)*Pac bay power rod wrapper less than a year old and has only been used to wrap one rod $300.00 obo I also have several inshore and bass casting and spinning blanks i need to get rid of.


I have a similar power wrapper.. Excellent choice for anyone interested in building rods!!! At a good price as well.

Do you have the metal chuck upgrade for it???


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *mackdaddy06 (12/2/2009)*Pac bay power rod wrapper less than a year old and has only been used to wrap one rod $300.00 obo I also have several inshore and bass casting and spinning blanks i need to get rid of.


why are you selling it for more than it can bought brand new?any negotiating.will you take 200?


----------



## mackdaddy06

Actually it was $375 new because i got the metal chuck upgrade with it


----------



## tedstrat

hi mackdaddy - I am looking to buy a power rod wrapper. Im assuming this is the Pac Bay RW-3L Power Wrapper, with the metal chuck upgrade??? would you take $225 for it and send to Long Island NY?


----------



## mbmcdermott18

email sent about wrapper


----------



## mackdaddy06

My email is screwed up just shoot me a pm if u dont mind


----------



## tedstrat

Sorry in advance - Im new to this forum. I sent a pm reply about the rod wrapper - don't know if it even worked. If its avail and macdaddy is interested in selling still i can be reached at 516 818 6659 (cell phone) thx


----------



## mackdaddy06

bump


----------



## nb&twil

if you still have the blanks in 2 weeks, i'll be in town visiting for Christmas and i'd like to take a look.


----------



## tom wicker

Have you any numbers for the blanks?


----------



## BCNGATOR

If you have the sizes and the line ratings for theblanks I may be interested. That is a good price on the wrapper. I live in Sarasota and visit mudhole quite often.


----------



## seminole73

I'd also be intrested in knowing either blank numbers or line and lure rating. I am mainly interested in G Loomis and All Star blanks. How many do you have? Thanks.


----------

